# Brine questions



## windycitysmokin (Jan 27, 2018)

apologies if answered, using my phone so the search function is cumbersome.


I understand that a basic brine is 1gal water, 1/2 cup table salt, 2/3 cup sugar. 

My questions:
- what is the sugar for? The salt helps with moisture but what abt the sugar? 

- Im always worried about oversalying and ruining my bird. I’d much rather use weight ratios. What should my ratios be for table salt, bird, water, other seasoning? 


Thanks in advance


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 27, 2018)

The sugar offsets the intensity of the salt and adds some flavor. Measure the weight of the water and meat then add 2% Salt and the desired amount of sugar. I like 2% Sugar as well but have seen 1-4% used depending on taste...JJ


----------



## windycitysmokin (Jan 27, 2018)

So to make sure I’m straight here.  

1 gal water = 133.53oz
5lb bird = 80oz
Total = 213.53oz
2% salt = 4.27oz of table salt????

Does it change to 1% or 4% if I’m using kosher salt


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 28, 2018)

Yep, 4.27oz of Salt, any. Weight changes by Volume depending on crystal size or grind. 1C Table Salt is about 10oz vs 1C Kosher Salt at 5 to 7oz. Nice thing about weight is it stays the same regardless of kind, grind, or manufacturer...JJ


----------



## windycitysmokin (Jan 28, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Yep, 4.27oz of Salt, any. Weight changes by Volume depending on crystal size or grind. 1C Table Salt is about 10oz vs 1C Kosher Salt at 5 to 7oz. Nice thing about weight is it stays the same regardless of kind, grind, or manufacturer...JJ



Perfect. Thanks. 

Any input on weight of salt for rubs? Best way to measure that


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 28, 2018)

Because I make small batches of rub, it is just easier to measure by Volume. Below is my favorite all purpose rub as an example of the amount of Kosher Salt I use...JJ

*Cajun Rib Tickler*

1C Tubinado or Dried Brown Sugar*

1/4C Paprika**

2T Kosher Salt

2T Garlic Powder

2T Onion Powder

2T Mustard Powder

2T Chili Powder

2tsp Black Pepper

1-2tsp Cayenne

2tsp Dry Oregano

2tsp Dry Thyme

2tsp Cry Celery Flakes

1tsp Celery Seed

Grind the Oregano, Thyme, Celery Flake and Seed. Mix all and store in air tight container, up to 3 months...

Notes...* Leave out the Sugar for a *Cajun Blackening Spice.* Spinkle a lot or a little, on whatever meat, dip in melted Butter or Olive oil and saute in a very hot pan until cooked to your desired IT.

** If you wish you can use Smoked Paprika in the recipe. This will give a seasoning that will add some "Smokey flavor" to Grilled, Sauteed, Fried or Roasted meat, not just stuff you smoke.

Mix and store in an air tight container...JJ


----------



## saltysandman (Feb 5, 2018)

how long do you brine in the 2% solution?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 6, 2018)

WCS, morning...  I find a 2% salt and 1% sugar works excellent whether in a brine or a rub...  add whatever spices or herbs on top of that.. and if using cure, stick with 0.25%.. (0.0025 is the multiplier)...
For a brine, I recommend 25-50% weight based on the weight of the meat...
so for a 5# bird, (2270 grams) use 1.25-2.5#'s of water..  (568-1135 grams)
What that does...  It makes the brine solution a lot more concentrated and "forces" the ingredients to "penetrate" the meat...
When using the reduced brine method, a zip bag is best...  place it in a container in the event it leaks..  turn daily...  allow about 3 days per inch of thickness..  A 2" thick turkey breast needs about 6 days...  
Sugar is a larger molecule than salt, it needs more time to penetrate to do it's job...  A rest period in the refer, after the brine step, allows for the ingredients to mingle and thoroughly flavor the meat..  dry the outside, (pellicle formation) for good smoke penetration...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 6, 2018)

Dave, thanks for adding the details on the Brine...JJ


----------



## windycitysmokin (Jun 16, 2018)

Hey guys, want to seek an update. Been using 2% salt and sugar for all my poultry and it’s been great. Same percentages for all meats? Say a pork tenderloin?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2018)

Yep...    same for pork tenderloin  ....   Although, I have found 2% sugar in making bacon, the bacon burns from too much sugar...  Soooooo, I use 1% in bacon....


----------

